# Raw Honey



## Martha (Feb 14, 2004)

I've seen an article in American Bee Journal about it, in a health food store and I finally bought some from a place in Vermont called "Dirt Works". 
It says it isn't heated or strained. I did notice the wax, pollen and propolis - but no little bee parts.
Have any of you made this and is it worth it?
Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's a bit of a misnomer to say it's unfiltered. You have to filter some to get the bigger pieces of wax out, but mine is coarsely filtered and unheated. I don't make it, I just don't heat it. The bees make it.









It's heavenly. I don't know why anyone would eat the heated filtered uninteresting tasting honey that is usally sold in the grocery store.


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2004)

I like it better too. I also bought some regular wildflower honey from them. It came in fat short jars, being it was so cold, it crytalized a bit. I like it much better than the thin stuff that leaks through your bread.

I will be getting my first bees this spring. I've got my stuff ready - except the foundation. I was thinking that this "raw" honey would be alittle easier for me the first year. Providing it is a good year.

Thanks!
Martha


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi Martha, 

I'm near Kansas City.....

Email me sometime.


----------

